# Seriously? You call this a surge Uber?



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

1.1x?
Give me a friggin' break. 
Sheeeeeeesh.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

I saw that too. WTF? Oh that's right, demand is off the charts and your uber is now a penny more. Do you accept the higher rate? Lol


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

So 10% fare increase is not enough?

Stupidity and Greed.

Both appear common amoungst a significant minority of Uber drivers.

If anybody thought Surge was going to work long term then they are wrong.

Set the fares at a level low enough to create demand but not so high to stifle that demand.

Funnily enough( in London) UberLux rates have been the same since 2012, UberExec have been the same since introduced at the end of 2013.

Surge is common on UberX less so on Exec and rare on Lux.

Which indicates that X is too cheap, Exec could increase a little and Lux is at around the correct pricepoint.

Maybe the US is different.

But in the UK Surge is doing permanent long term damage to the Uber brand.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> So 10% fare increase is not enough?
> 
> Stupidity and Greed.
> 
> ...


This is not stupidity or greed. Having a 1.1 "surge" is stupid, I'd rather not see that at all. Makes people think it's "more expensive now" and cancel. The truth is all the way to 2.8x it's cheaper then what the "old" rates were and still cheaper then taxi.


----------



## phreakpulsar (Nov 29, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> This is not stupidity or greed. Having a 1.1 "surge" is stupid, I'd rather not see that at all. Makes people think it's "more expensive now" and cancel. The truth is all the way to 2.8x it's cheaper then what the "old" rates were and still cheaper then taxi.


In Chicago, a 3.1x is cheaper than a taxi. 3.2x is breaking even with it.


----------

